# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen kuur

## jackboelens

Hey all.

zat te denken aan een kuur
Week 1t/m6 trenbolone acetate 225mg per week (ongeveer om de 3 dagen spuiten)
Week 1t/4 30mg winstrol per dag
en dan een na kuur
Week 6t/m10 75mg clomid.per dag
alles van GG

Iemand extra info hier over?
Of ervaring?

Thnx
Jack

----------


## jackboelens

Doe trouwens die Winstrol
Week 1t/m2 30mg per dag
en
Week 3t/m4 40mg per dag

----------


## petje

hey hallo ik had een vraagje waar ken ik er aan komen ik hoop t snel van je te weten groetjes petje

----------


## jackboelens

Heey. 
Ik kan je je wel een mail adres geven van iemand.
en kan ook een kuur voor je samenstellen als je wil.
zijn opzich goede spullen maar denk niet dat ik dat zo mag geven anders blokken ze alles.
maar als je me even privé bericht stuurt komt alles goed.

----------

